# Fixture retrofit estimate



## Xknob&Tube (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anybody have a guess as to how long it would take to change out the sockets to T8 on a 4 tube troffer? I have about 60 fixtures to do & have no idea.

Also, will the T8's work with old ballasts?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Xknob&Tube said:


> Does anybody have a guess as to how long it would take to change out the sockets to T8 on a 4 tube troffer? I have about 60 fixtures to do & have no idea.
> 
> Also, will the T8's work with old ballasts?


 
I assume your going from T12 to T8.

You can use the old sockets on a T12.

The ballasts wont work.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I assume your going from T12 to T8.
> 
> You can use the old sockets on a T12.
> 
> The ballasts wont work.


What he'll find out is that it is cheaper to buy new fixtures..


----------



## Xknob&Tube (Jul 30, 2008)

Was told that many of the sockets where brittle or broken so that was the main reason for going to the T8. If the old ballasts won't work then, you're right, makes more sense to replace the fixture.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, by the time you buy 8 tombstones and a ballast, you've bought the fixture


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Xknob&Tube said:


> Was told that many of the sockets where brittle or broken so that was the main reason for going to the T8. If the old ballasts won't work then, you're right, makes more sense to replace the fixture.


Supply houses buy light fixtures by the semi load and get a lot better deal than the fewer replacement ballasts that they sell.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Xknob&Tube said:


> Does anybody have a guess as to how long it would take to change out the sockets to T8 on a 4 tube troffer? I have about 60 fixtures to do & have no idea.
> 
> Also, will the T8's work with old ballasts?


If you get a good system going, about 10 minutes each.
Starting out, maybe the first one will take twice that long.
A couple of guys should have no problem knocking them out in a day to be on the safe side.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

From a lift, a ladder, or cherry picker? Open floor plan, over cubicles or a factory floor? Pre make the tombstones at home in front if your TV with an adapter kit, and pre wire the ballast with it. Now you have a custom kit. Use wagos. Don't bother with the existing ballast nuts, use self tapping screws for everything. When you have your face in front of the old fixture it should take each guy around 8-10 minutes. 

The best setup I had was to have two guys on rolling scaffolds, while one guy was bringing parts and removing garbage. Your biggest time killers are going to be moving into position. Don't let the guys step off the scaffold or lift. The ground guy has the hardest job trying to keep up with the other two. 
Setting up a prefab kit, blew new fixtures out of the water. You don't have to reattach whips and breakdown a billon boxes.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

New fixes it every time.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

jrannis said:


> If you get a good system going, about 10 minutes each.
> Starting out, maybe the first one will take twice that long.
> A couple of guys should have no problem knocking them out in a day to be on the safe side.


He is changing the ballasts and all 8 tombstones. Do you really think it is possible to do in 10 min? I can tell you right now, I don't know ANY JW's who can do that........ Including myself.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I bid one of these once, I went in and changed one ballast for the material cost only. It took about 40 minutes, I estimated 30 minutes on each fixture. I didn't get the job. They ended up having maintenance doing it a few fixtures at a time.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Xknob&Tube said:


> Was told that many of the sockets where brittle or broken so that was the main reason for going to the T8. If the old ballasts won't work then, you're right, makes more sense to replace the fixture.


T-8 s flicker badly on t12 ballast, T-8 rapid start ballasts and you will not have to change the sockets.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Xknob&Tube said:


> Does anybody have a guess as to how long it would take to change out the sockets to T8 on a 4 tube troffer? I have about 60 fixtures to do & have no idea.
> 
> Also, will the T8's work with old ballasts?



We get the occasional call from the _'lighting retro' _companies out there asking two basic q's 

*how long per fixture & hourly rate....*

ignoring other mitigating factors such as *height *of the fixture, 

*accessibility* _(the last job i viewed being over working machinery would have ended in disaster for so much as a dropped wirenut)_

*down time* _(unless odd hours are solicited @ a premium)_

*permits & inspections* _(they DO exist)_

*age & mileage* _(it is expected that some older fixtures may simply not come back)_

*Listing / Rating* _(they do apply)_ 
*410.6 Listing Required. All luminaires, lampholders, and 
retrofit kits shall be listed. *

Further factors may be ....

*410.36 Means of Support.* 

*410.12 Luminaires over Combustible Material.*

Good Luck....:thumbsup:~CS~


----------

